# System Critique/Fix/Upgrade



## Kahrn (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, first off want to say that this looks like a great community, been having fun just looking through various threads, lots of helpful advice/people to be found here, so I'll submit my PC for review, and also hopefully get it fixed. I know this is the System Builders forum, but I'm pretty sure my problem will be fixed with a new video card, so that's what I'd like advice on.

First off the specs, I uploaded them to my profile, but I'll list them here as well:

Processor :AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Toledo 2.2GHz Socket 939 Dual-Core Processor
Motherboard:ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe 939 NVIDIA nForce4 SLI X16 ATX AMD Motherboard
Cooling:Thermaltake CL-P0200 80mm Silent 939 K8 - AMD K8 solution w/ Heatpipe Cooling Tech
Memory: x4 Crucial 1GB 184-pin UNBUFF DIMM 128MX6
Video Card(s):BFG GeForce 9800 GX2 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready
Harddisk(s):Western Digital Raptor WD1500ADFD 150GB Hard Drive + Western Digital 500GB Hard Drive + Western Digital 500GB Drive
LCD/CRT Model: Gateway LP2407 (I had an older monitor, my Dad got this one for my Sister but her computer couldn't even take full advantage of it, so I inherited it)
Case:Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000BWA Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Sound Card: Onboard Sound (Has worked fine for me, I don't do any sort of audio editing, plus I don't know if an external card would fit in my case, the 9800 takes up a lot of space as it is.)
Power Supply:SILVERSTONE ST60F 600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Software: Windows XP Professional SP3 (I WILL be upgrading to 7... soon hopefully)

So there it is, I built it myself about 3.5 years ago, and it's served me very well, Though it originally had a GeForce 7950GX2 in it which failed and was upgraded, also had just 2 gigs of memory which I recently added to, hoping to get windows 7 soon to take advantage of it, maybe get more if needed.

On to the problem. When booting up, there are artifacts on the screen, and many of the letters/numbers in the system information screens are messed up, the windows login screen is just black (with artifacts). I can still type in my password and hit enter (without seeing anything) and I hear the computer log in, does the windows sound and all. So I believe it's the video card. I asked the computer tech guy that services our machines at the office (friend of my Dads, nice guy), and he said it sounds like a video card problem as well. I've heard that this card is a heat monger, though I haven't noticed any temperature problems before the failure. Here are some images I took with my phone (love my droid, former phone was a dinosaur), just in case it's something other than the card.



 

 

 

 



Thing is, I neglected to register the card with BFG when I got it , so no warranty for me, which means time for a new card. Its been a couple years anyhow so if there's a better card for me then I'm all ears. I was checking out the 295, seems like the best that BFG has to offer now, though I'd have to update my PSU as well. 

My monitor is also going out, so I'll need a replacement soon. It takes a long time to turn on if it ever gets turned off, so I let it go to standby, also it's forming lines, though I barely notice them while I'm using it. I looked it up and it seems to happen a lot with this model, but heck I got it for free so I don't complain.

Budget isn't really a limiting factor, I've saved up quite a bit, but I don't want to build a whole new rig, so unless something is horribly outdated I'd like to keep as much as I can. If I need to get a bigger case or something and rebuild it all anyway then I will, but keep that as a last resort, I'll probably break something if I take it apart again, I'm paranoid like that 

Also I don't Overclock my system, never learned how or tried it. I could probably learn how no problem, but I just never felt the need to, everything ran fine as it was. But I hear that all the cool kids do it, so if it will give that much of a boost, and I won't be in danger of melting my anything (paranoid remember?), then I'll give it a try. Mainly just want to fix what I got though.

Well I'll leave it at that, sorry for the long post, if anyone wants pictures of my case or anything I'll take some pronto (with a better camera). I've been computer-less for over a week now, halp! 

P.S. If my problem isn't the video card and this turns into a repair discussion, any mods can feel free to relocate the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd say the card is fecked myself.

Try a differant card in the machine,if its fine then its deffo the card.

You might consider switching to intel too while your at it,that board and chip is quite old.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

I disagree with switching to Intel, but yeah, the system is rather dated and you are looking at an overhaul.

The card is gone.  Please stop buying the worst possible  heat monsters.  7950GX2 and the 9800GX2 were both discontinued after short time because they simple do not last.  The 295 will be a better design since it is 1 PCI board, but I would wait for the GTX 400 or switch to ATI 5000 series if you want top of the heap stuff.

Basically though, mobo, RAM, CPU have to be replaced as it is really dated.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 16, 2010)

Your looking at pretty much a complete overhaul. You use anything new or newer your going to be "bottle necked" by your older parts. I would prob advise to just spend the cash and build from scratch.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Your looking at pretty much a complete overhaul. You use anything new or newer your going to be "bottle necked" by your older parts. I would prob advise to just spend the cash and build from scratch.



Well, nothing wrong with the Raptor 150 GB, his case, or PSU IMO.  Granted he can get better for all, but they don't really NEED replacing.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 16, 2010)

Im sorry. By "scratch" I meant strip it and replace what needs to go. MB, memory, CPU and the failing GPU mainly.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

hello Kahrn ,, there is ur first post
nice system u got there, 3.5 years ago that is =)
i totally agree with |TheLaughingMan| and |blkhogan| motherboard, memory, cpu and GPU is needed here, rest looks to last another 3.5years, if i had $$$ saved up and getting new MB/Ram/Cpu/GPU i would go with the best,  intel I7 930, 6gb ram, and somthing like ati5870, nvidia 470 or 480. But, Amd's quad core at 3.2ghz is more than enough in my opinion , pared wit 1 of these video cards and u get urself a killer gaming machine


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

monitor for sure with those artifacts. I've seen similar with bad ram, but ONLY with onboard video using said ram - so i beleive the rams gone bad on those cards. Nvidia dual GPU cards (GX2 etc) tend to fail quicker than the single GPU models.


Also yeah - socket 939 is not cost effective to upgrade, you're better off upgrading to AM3 or an intel platform.


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies, I am not worthy  To be honest, the setup I have has been working so well for me, I'm surprised to get such a consensus that it is outdated. Then again, I got it a long time ago so I guess it was inevitable. But if a new Mobo, CPU, and memory is what I need (along with GPU of course), then that's what I'll shoot for.

I'm not trying to top benchmarking charts, I just want to be able to start up whatever game I'm in the mood for and be able to run it on med-high settings with no problem, doesn't have to have all the frills enabled at max resolution, I'm not picky  Though I would like whatever I get to last me for awhile, which is why I go for higher-end stuff, so it's not outdated in a year or two. I also do some video editing on the side, but not enough to warrant building a system around it. Just homemade videos and such.

I don't really need top of the heap parts, like I said what I have works for me now so anything better will be an adequate upgrade, doesn't have to be the latest and greatest. And I've been without my computer (games) for awhile, maybe its been 2-3 weeks (I lost track *bites nails*), so I don't really want to wait for the latest card releases.

Then again, if I do want to go for the 295, I'm sure the prices will fall way down when the new cards come out, so maybe I should wait after all... blah, the market hates me. 

I'm not sure what Motherboard to get for my case, I'm sure not all of them fit in every case, unless they are designed that way, but I doubt it. I'll probably go with the i7-930 CPU, seems good enough for what I need, without the $300 extra for the 960 .

So if you guys can help me choose a good brand/type of:

1. Motherboard that fits my case and will work with my CPU/GPU

2. RAM for said Motherboard, 4-6 gigs should be plenty

3. A good cooler for the CPU (I was thinking of watercooling, but I'm sure that's overkill for someone who doesn't overclock)

4. PSU, I believe the 295 needs a 680W minimum PSU, so I will need a new one of those.

5. Monitor (around the same size as mine is fine, 24", doesn't need a lot of HD connectors or whatever)

6. Case (only if I *need* a bigger one).

...then I will make a list and probably order it all up once the price on the GTX295 falls. I'd like to get up and running soon, but if the new cards are coming out this month, I can wait I guess *fidget*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

its not so outdated in terms of performance, its outdated in terms of you just cant upgrade it.

There are no real upgrades you can get for socket 939, DDR1 ram costs tons more than DDR2 or 3, and so on.

The money you spent hunting for a 939 CPU and DDR1 ram could get you a system twice as fast in AM2+/AM3 and DDR2/3 ram


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its not so outdated in terms of performance, its outdated in terms of you just cant upgrade it.
> 
> There are no real upgrades you can get for socket 939, DDR1 ram costs tons more than DDR2 or 3, and so on.
> 
> The money you spent hunting for a 939 CPU and DDR1 ram could get you a system twice as fast in AM2+/AM3 and DDR2/3 ram



Agree with Mussels here, anything higher than the  4200+ x2 would cost almost as much as a new AM2+ cpu. I bought my old 4200 x2 about 3 months before AM2 was release.. and payed $150. Big mistake on my part. The benifit with the newer boards are. Most AM2 boards made in the past ~1.5 years can use both AM2/AM2+ and AM3. Like in my case.. I've had my mobo for almost year and a half. And there still and cpu's to the listing. You can pick up a AM2 5000+ x2 BE for about $50 bucks. To me that's one of the best duel cores. Easy to overclock, runs cool and price. 

And also with the ram. New boards have bigger list of types of Ram. For instances mine. Can use DDR2 677/800/1066. (Cheap-High price)


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

how about shave off another $200 by going with amd setup instead of intel i7 930
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.353112$279.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.355680$479.98 
u seem obsessed about 295, its hot, hungry and angry, there are better choices like ati5870
1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.353112$279.98
2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303$114.99
3. something like this
4. errrr 295, they still selling it? ur psu will do fine
5. thise monitor is nice
6. you have a good case, keep it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> how about shave off another $200 by going with amd setup instead of intel i7 930
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.353112$279.98
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.355680$479.98
> u seem obsessed about 295, its hot, hungry and angry, there are better choices



that AMD setup + 4GB of DDR3 + a 5770 or 5850 would be awesome.

Just needs a decent PSU (corsair 500W+) and potentially re use his old case and peripherals.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> that AMD setup + 4GB of DDR3 + a 5770 or 5850 would be awesome.
> Just needs a decent PSU (corsair 500W+) and potentially re use his old case and peripherals.


 yeah with ati5850 that would be a killer  
but i think his PSU deserves to live another day


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> yeah with ati5850 that would be a killer
> but i think his PSU deserves to live another day



Hmm... yeah, i guess it would work. 5770 for sure, 5850 should as well - do they NEED 8 pin PCI-E, cause his one only has 4x 6 pin


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Hmm... yeah, i guess it would work. 5770 for sure, 5850 should as well - do they NEED 8 pin PCI-E, cause his one only has 4x 6 pin


heh how about 5830,, that should sit right in there
my 5850 uses 2x 6pin  im sure they didn't change


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> heh how about 5830,, that should sit right in there
> my 5850 uses 2x 6pin  im sure they didn't change



right, i didnt know what power the cards use.


5830 uses more power than 5850, actually - due to cheaper design


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 16, 2010)

I would avoid 5830, its pricing is not too good and you can get the 5850 for a bit more cash, and as you said you can get a 2x6pin version. 2x5770s are also not too bad, perhaps OP can get a 5770 and upgrade when it is due? I think 9800GX2 is more powerful than a 5770 though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I would avoid 5830, its pricing is not too good and you can get the 5850 for a bit more cash, and as you said you can get a 2x6pin version. 2x5770s are also not too bad, perhaps OP can get a 5770 and upgrade when it is due? I think 9800GX2 is more powerful than a 5770 though.



2x8800GT in SLI is about equal to a single 4870, so i'd assume the same for a 5770. He should go a 5850 for a noticeable upgrade.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 2x8800GT in SLI is about equal to a single 4870, so i'd assume the same for a 5770. He should go a 5850 for a noticeable upgrade.



I'd say it depends on his screen res. Anything lower than 1680X1050 then IMO 5770 is sufficient. However if he is going after 1920X1200, then 5850 is the better choice.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 16, 2010)

oh my,, just checked out these benchmarks 5830 looks like dead weight
5850 looks so good right now


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 16, 2010)

Once again I am buried in helpfulness, you guys rock!

So if I went with

This Mobo + CPU Combo,
This Cooler,
This Memory,
This Monitor, 
 A Radeon 5850,

and kept my case and PSU, I would be looking at just about $1K even, which is pretty good considering all the things I'm replacing, and that I spent twice that much when I built my rig in the first place. Seems like a good deal to me. I'll keep looking around and checking out parts/brands, but I'll probably end up going with this unless anyone has any more ideas.

Again thanks to everyone,  I'll definitely keep this forum frequented if I have any more questions!


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I was reading through the specs and reviews for the items linked above, and it it would seem that the memory is designed for an Intel mobo, and if used with an AMD board the timings have to be adjusted in the BIOS manually to get it to work right. Is that going to be a problem/difficult to do? Is there another memory model I should get that would work with the mobo better? 

Everything else looks like it should work well together...


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 17, 2010)

good point,
this should be free of hassle for the setup
here is what worries me, where will the cpu heatsink exhaust air, right into the rear fan(great), or right into the power supply(not so great)
a cooler which could be rotated either way would be excellent, no idea which one of them has the ability to do that


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe that the cooler I'm getting can be rotated either way, so it's just a matter of my case and other components getting in the way of a rear-oriented exhaust, but I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 17, 2010)

i don't think so either, but by looking at the location of cpu socket clips on the motherboard pictures it looks like the heatsink will be blowing air upwards, right into the PSU, maybe im just getting paranoid


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 17, 2010)

Do tell us what you feel after upgrading  Your wallet is going to feel lighter, your wife is going to beat you, belt tightening for the next x months, but I am sure you will be happy with the parts you will get.


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 23, 2010)

Update on my progress, things are not going smoothly.

Received all of my parts, proceeded to disassemble my old rig and got my case cleaned out. Planned out the layout of the wires and such (got most of 'em slipped behind the Optical drives/HDs along the back of the case, nice and clean inside for good airflow), and meticulously assembled my new unit piece by piece, being careful to not touch/bend anything that shouldn't be touched/bent. Everything was installed just fine, no hitches, 'till I hit power.

Everything started humming to life, and I looked in the case, watching all the fans spin up except one; the CPU Heatsink Fan. There was no output to my monitor either. I cut the power right away to prevent any possible CPU melty-ness, then did what I probably should have done in the first place. 

I stripped everything, and, placing the MoBo on a flat clean surface, plugged in only the main power plug, the CPU power plug, and the CPU fan. I borrowed a beeper from my aforementioned tech friend, and plugged that into the MoBo as well, for troubleshooting purposes.

Hit power, same result; the CPU fan does start to spin but stops right away, no beeps from the MoBo speaker (The speaker I borrowed looks old and may not even work, I can try to find another). I took off the heatsink and reseated the CPU, made sure there wasn't too much/little thermal compound, and tried again. No luck. 

I guess I need to RMA something, so what'll it be? MoBo? CPU?

Another odd thing; while testing the MoBo out of the case, the LEDs on my case door turned on for the first time since I've owned it. The only thing I had plugged in was the power switch from the case, I guess that turns on the lights too, they've just never turned on before, and I never really cared much to worry about it. The first time they blinked three times and then came on, and now they just turn on whenever I try it. Bizarre.


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Allright, I put my old MoBo and memory back in my case, thought I'd just put the new GPU in as a temporary fix until I get my new stuff sorted out, and it's not working.

Dry run on my old MoBo shows:

Nothing plugged in but power and cpu/fan: Long beeps/no memory.

Adding memory: One long beep, three short/no video output.

Adding the 5850: Silence. No single beep to indicate POSTing, no output to the monitor (get the same result with both DVI ports). CPU fan spins up and is running, so is it the GPU that's at fault? Did my old GPU fry the video card socket on my old MoBo somehow?


Pullin' my hair out here, are all of the parts I recieved defective? 

Someone help me out, looks like I'm going to be waiting at least a week as-is to get this thing running, with RMAs and whatnot, so I might as well take the time to work the problem out.

Anyone willing to walk me through a troubleshoot? Maybe I can borrow a laptop and chat with one of you guys while I work on it.

Or I can buy someone here a plane ticket and you can come put it together for me


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

you sure all power is in? 24 +4/8 pin mobo + CPU power, and all power to the video card?

Does your mobo have 4 pin molex auxilliary power near the PC-E slots?


----------



## Kahrn (Mar 24, 2010)

My new Mobo doesn't have one of those ports, all the power I could plug into it was plugged in during testing.

My old Mobo Does have a 4-pin Molex aux power port, however plugging that in did nothing.

What did work, however, was moving the 5850 down to the bottom PCI-Ex port. Putting the GPU there covers up the USB/firewire ports on the MoBo, which is why I never used it, however the computer will POST if the GPU is in that slot, just not the top one. I don't need the extra usb/firewire right now anyway, so I'll use it there for now, 'till I get my new MoBo/CPU RMA'd (by the way, anyone know which I should send? I'll probably just send both to be sure)

So I'm thinking either that top PCI-Ex slot on my old MoBo just failed, or my 9800GX2 fried it somehow. I am going to try the 9800 in the bottom port before I put it all back together, to see if it was the GPU that did in fact fail, or just the MoBo slot. If the GPU works, then all I have to do is get a case and I'll have another complete system for my brothers to game on, or my Dad to use, which is cool.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

thats weird it wont work in the top slot, but at least you have a workaround for now.


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

Allright, I got a new Motherboard and CPU from Newegg, plugged them in, and I am experiencing the same thing.

With nothing but the power/cpu plugged in to the motherboard, CPU fan starts to spin then stops, no beeps heard from the speaker.

I don't get it. The Mobo and CPU are compatible (they were a combo deal), and the power supply runs my old motherboard and CPU just fine, how come this one wont fire up? Could I possibly have a bad pin on the 8-pin power supply cord? My old board just required a 4-pin.

At this point I'll buy a new PSU if that's what it takes... really stumped on this one.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

your links for the mobo /cpu combo are dead...post the links for the mobo and cpu you bought..i had a similar problem a few months ago with a build for a friend..i know this sounds stragne , i "think" i just plugged the cpu fan  plug into a case fan header ..reset bios and it worked.....i know i  didnt use the cpu fan pins, because i had the same issues you have ..the pc wouldnt boot. i just cant remember the brand of board..


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

Motherboard

CPU

There you go. I did some searching to see if anyone else had a problem like this and couldn't find anything, so it's up to you guys. I'll try resetting the CMOS and see if it helps at all.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

it doesnt boot to bios at all?...try plugging the cpu fan into a case fan header and see if you can boot to the bios....it may have a smart fan or auto fan feature  enabled  or the board is detecting you cpu fan is not running.....


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

if you can get into the bios..apparently this board has a smart fan control setting(look in the manual)  its prob enabled by default...disable it. its in the pc health settings....try to boot w/ the onboard graphics first


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

There is one other 4-pin system fan port on the board, if I plug the CPU fan into that it does start spinning with the power on, however I still get no beeps from the mobo speaker. 
According to the manual it should make some long beeps if there's no memory installed, and 1 long and 2-3 short if theres memory but no monitor connected. I get no beeps at all with nothing plugged in but the CPU and its fan/power.

edit: I was just thinking that maybe the heatsink fan is the problem child... it does start spinning if its plugged into that other 4-pin port, but maybe the wires that tell the CPU the fanspeed and such aren't working, so the CPU doesn't recognize it... I got no idea if that's even possible, just throwing it out there.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

you have ram installed? or just the cpu?


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

yeah thats what im thinking..the pc i was building i HAD to plug the cpu into the case fan header to even boot up into the bios......i know its not proper ..but it worked..then if you can get into the bios you can disable the smart fan. and put it back on the cpu fan header


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

i have to go to work..i will check back in the morning


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm doing all this without memory or a monitor plugged in.

The Cooler master heatsink fan will not spin in the cpu fan port, but it will in the system fan port.

I also tried plugging in the stock heatsink fan into the cpu fan port, and it DOES spin up. 

So with the stock fan (unattached) plugged into the cpu fan port, and my heatsink fan in the system fan port, both fans will spin when power is turned on, however I still get no beeps from the motherboard.

Perhaps I made a mistake with the CPU/heatsink mounting? I was very careful not to touch the pins or surface of the CPU when installing, and it was oriented the correct way...

I also made sure that the thermal paste was applied evenly, not too much not too little...

Maybe I should remove the heatsink, clean it and the CPU, and re-mount it? I was wondering about the heatsink too, there are little grooves along the sides of the direct-contact heatpipes, I didnt know if they would interfere with the spreading of the paste, So I applied a small (very thin) line of paste to each pipe when I mounted it, should I maybe just tint the CPU and evenly spread a small amount on that when I mount it instead of putting the paste on the heatsink? Ive heard both ways will work...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

ummm, you're gunna need memory AND a monitor, or you wont get anywhere...


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

With memory and monitor plugged in, my computer does nothing, but without them, the motherboard speaker should be beeping indicating they are missing, and it is not. I tested it on my old motherboard and it does beep during post depending on whats plugged in.

According to the manual, if the CPU cooler isn't running then its either the Power Supply, CPU, or CPU Socket. Since I just got a new Motherboard and CPU, I'm thinking its the power supply. I have another 600w power supply, however the 8-pin cord for it is missing, so if I find one, I will test with that.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

you only need 20 pin + 4 pin to boot, even if the mobo has 24+8 plugs.

i dont recommend it for long term use, but its always enough to boot.


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I'm not booting... I guess it's entirely possible that I was RMAd another faulty item, but I hope not ><


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

so lets just cover the basics:

Motherboard - 20+4 (or 24+8) power connected
CPU - with stock heatsink, fan connected to right port
ram - try multiple sticks in multiple slots. some systems are fussy with high voltage ram.
video card - with monitor and all PCI-E power attached

no HDD, no ODD, one keyboard, one mouse.

no case either - run it on a wooden table or something instead. see how that goes.


----------



## Kahrn (Apr 12, 2010)

Will do tomorrow. Need to get the stuff needed to clean the paste properly off the CPU and heatsink.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 12, 2010)

Kahrn said:


> I'm doing all this without memory or a monitor plugged in.
> 
> The Cooler master heatsink fan will not spin in the cpu fan port, but it will in the system fan port.
> 
> ...


try this setup and add ram and try to boot into bios......use the onboard video ....


----------

